# Lip/Yema/Baltic?



## clarosec (May 18, 2014)

Salut tout le monde!

De ces temps-ci (donc en auto-isolement) et en faisant des recherches pour faire passer le temps, de plus en plus je suis tenté d'aller me chercher une autre plongeuse à un prix abordable, mais cette fois-ci d'origine française.

Évidemment il y a quelques bons choix mais voici les trois auxquelles je reviens toujours:

*Yema Superman:* La moins abordable du côté prix, mais avec un look super, particulièrement en noir. Mais je crains que le petit bidule pour retenir la lunette ne servirait que de me frustrer au quotidien. (mais le look!)

*Baltic Aquascaphe:* Abordable, avec une option d'avoir les deux bracelets inclus. Pas de date, encore un très beau look, mais le noir/argent ne me tente pas. Le noir crème et le bleu sont superbes.

*Lip Marinier:* Marque historique et j'aime bien qu'ils affichent qu'ils sont à Besançon (question de mes ancêtres qui viennent de là-bas aussi) ainsi que Baltic. Comme la Baltic, on y retrouve un mouvement Miyota, mais cette fois-ci elle affiche le jour (en français!) ainsi que la date. C'est le plus abordable des trois, mais pour un mouvement Miyota c'est quand même pas mal de fric. Mon père aime bien celle en vert donc peut-être une en noir pour moi et une verte pour lui?

Si vous aviez le budget, laquelle achèteriez-vous?

*Yema:

*







*Baltic:

*






*

Lip:

*


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Definitely the Baltic. It has the balance of design and functionality. 
Personal experience is to go for the blue dial. The Black/Cream is not very 
appealing in the metal. I have done a full review on WUS if you wish to 
check it out.

The Yema, to me always looks unbalanced with its hand combination 
and I agree that lock on the bezel is silly addon, it would have looked 
much better without it. 

The Lip, nothing that excites me.


----------



## Kvam (Jun 18, 2019)

Baltic. Much cleaner looking.


----------



## oli77 (Sep 14, 2019)

La Yema ou la Baltic en premier (mais en bleu). La LIP pas trop.


----------



## marbes713 (Jan 3, 2020)

Baltic IMO. While I agree the black/cream isn't the most appealing on the metal, it looks pretty sharp on the rubber. Really just can't beat the price point, either.


----------



## Dr4 (Dec 29, 2010)

J'aime bien le LIP.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Without a shadow of a doubt, the Baltic.
I have a large rotation and it is very hard to take it off my wrist (I have the blue model). It is simply a drop dead gorgeous watch, to me close to perfect EDC .


----------



## Williamus (Nov 25, 2013)

Un vote pour la Yema! 
I have both the Baltic and the Superman, but for a long time the Superman “flew” under my radar before I decided to pull the trigger on it. At first, I disliked that dumb bezel lock, and the mismatched brushed SEL and polished case. But then I saw a bunch of pictures on Instagram and elsewhere and realized it looked awesome. 
So while the Baltic became boring very quickly once I got it (as many have said, duller in the metal than on the photos), the Superman grew on me, and is all but dull; it catches light in any conditions. That watch has also a way to make its little imperfections work in its favour and make it more likeable.
When I put one on and then the other, or one on each wrist to compare looks, Yema is every time the obvious winner. Watches look different at a distance and the Yema gives the vibe of a luxury/precision tool while the Baltic is very discreet and understated. With the cream markers, it “blends” more in my wrist as I have white skin. 
The Yema is not perfect (and there’s a whole thread about all the “defects” and QC issues on the Yema, none of which I experienced thankfully) but still a winner. To tell the truth, it looks better (and more original) than my Tudor Sub! Sacrilège! 
But you have to like quirky watches. The Baltic is probably better as a “beater”, though. That’s the reason why I’ll keep it as a work watch. Or maybe I’ll sell it eventually. It does look better on rubber indeed. The beads of rice bracelet, while historically relevant, is too busy compared to the watch case, in my opinion. 
Baltic has a better bezel action (the Yema’s is a bit loose until you lock the bezel) but Yema’s movement is better, rotor more silent, and has a date, which I use all the time. 
I’ll post comparison pictures if you want.

I don’t know the Lip.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I might be in minority but I like Lip due to French text on watch dial. There aren't too many vendors out there.


----------



## tolvsik (Jun 16, 2020)

clarosec said:


> Salut tout le monde!
> 
> De ces temps-ci (donc en auto-isolement) et en faisant des recherches pour faire passer le temps, de plus en plus je suis tenté d'aller me chercher une autre plongeuse à un prix abordable, mais cette fois-ci d'origine française.
> 
> ...


The Baltic looks nice, but I do have poor experiences with micro brands. Keep in mind that Baltic' Is hyped but lack history altogether.
The Yema I have very recently purchased' with 10% discount and a free additional tropic strap... it is a stunner' and what history behind both brand and model. Very happy so far, might publish a review once its been on my wrist for some time. You can order it without the bracket that holds the bezel' at least for the GmT version.
Lip also has a great history. I have the reedition of the Nautical Ski Compressor. Looked very nice on pictures, in reality looks very cheap. What a disappointment!


----------

